# Residential Schools



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

It has almost become a cliche to point out how 'nice' Canadians are, and of course many of our neighbors to the north are only too quick to find fault with their big brother for a variety of reasons. However...




The Residential School System


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 14, 2016)

.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 20, 2016)

This is a totally shameful chapter of Canadian history.  Nobody is denying that.  Enquiries have been held.  Compensation has been paid, but nothing can undo the damage done or the harm to those poor kids and their families.

At least Trudeau is trying to do better, but our treatment of native peoples has been universally shameful, on both sides of the Canada/US border.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> This is a totally shameful chapter of Canadian history.  Nobody is denying that.  Enquiries have been held.  Compensation has been paid, but nothing can undo the damage done or the harm to those poor kids and their families.
> 
> At least Trudeau is trying to do better, but our treatment of native peoples has been universally shameful, on both sides of the Canada/US border.








Couldn't talk about it without mentioning the US? As I expected.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> It has almost become a cliche to point out how 'nice' Canadians are, and of course many of our neighbors to the north are only too quick to find fault with their big brother for a variety of reasons. However...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> It has almost become a cliche to point out how 'nice' Canadians are, and of course many of our neighbors to the north are only too quick to find fault with their big brother for a variety of reasons. However...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can just see you now jumping around a fire with feathers on your head.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > This is a totally shameful chapter of Canadian history.  Nobody is denying that.  Enquiries have been held.  Compensation has been paid, but nothing can undo the damage done or the harm to those poor kids and their families.
> ...




And why not mention the US? The US didn't exactly treat their Indians fairly all that much in the past themselves. So, you are just as guilty as Canada was, stunned.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It has almost become a cliche to point out how 'nice' Canadians are, and of course many of our neighbors to the north are only too quick to find fault with their big brother for a variety of reasons. However...
> ...




You can? Are you feeling all right?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...




Because this is the Canada forum, genius.


----------



## Correll (Sep 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I actually have NOT been exposed to much of the "Canadians finding fault meme"


But the way he IMMEDIATELY and inadvertently proved your point was freaking hilarious.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> This is a totally shameful chapter of Canadian history.  Nobody is denying that.  Enquiries have been held.  Compensation has been paid, but nothing can undo the damage done or the harm to those poor kids and their families.
> 
> At least Trudeau is trying to do better, but our treatment of native peoples has been universally shameful, on both sides of the Canada/US border.



Harper was the first one to step up to the plate and apologize. 

First one ever.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> It has almost become a cliche to point out how 'nice' Canadians are, and of course many of our neighbors to the north are only too quick to find fault with their big brother for a variety of reasons. However...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The deal was to bring about taking the Indian out of the Indian. 

I swear I want to bazooka barf every time I post this.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 19, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> This is a totally shameful chapter of Canadian history.  Nobody is denying that.  Enquiries have been held.  Compensation has been paid, but nothing can undo the damage done or the harm to those poor kids and their families.
> 
> At least Trudeau is trying to do better, but our treatment of native peoples has been universally shameful, on both sides of the Canada/US border.



Ours is worst. Horrid horrid Dragon Lady.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 19, 2016)

Now back to the OP. It was not a good day when men thought it was a champion moment to embrace terrace doors.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 19, 2016)

can't blame canada or the united states for these things. civilizations rise and fall, it's what humans do everywhere in the world over time. the indians, they had their time, but what starts out as the advanced development and sophistication of culture, arts, sciences, and the like eventually stinks of corruption. next thing you know, it's human sacrifices, cutting out hearts and eating them bloody and raw en masse as a typical holiday celebration instead. this day in age, we do it with abortion, that seems to be our ritual of choice, but it's basically the same flavor of demoralization that comes with the downfall of civilization. so now that the libtards have abandoned the morals and decency that is necessary to keep it all together, now they want to start feeling guilty for what happened to the indians? sorry, but it's too late.


----------



## Toro (Sep 19, 2016)

We had a residential school in our city.

They should shut that thing down. 

Nobody wants it. Not the natives or the white people.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't think many understand nor care to understand First Nations. I'm awake again and hoping this unisom hits me fast. 



They are diverse and wonderful. I see Toro has now just kicked the rest of us to the curb as some entity as "white people".


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 21, 2016)

Toro said:


> We had a residential school in our city.
> 
> They should shut that thing down.
> 
> Nobody wants it. Not the natives or the white people.



As a white man, I am fed up with the Indians and their whining. Get on with life. What happened in the past cannot be undone. The white people living today had nothing to do with what happened to the Indian. Those events that occoured in the past should just stay in the past. I don't need to hear about it every day anymore. And besides, it has cost the white people billions of their tax dollars to try and rectify the past. What the hell more do they want from me.


----------

